# Sex-links



## adobo (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi,

Sorry for my ignorance but could anybody explain this to me? I've encountered this term frequently here so I googled it and found a wiki article about it but still don't get it.

could anybody explain this in a more lay-mans term?

*if there is already an existing thread like this, please do merge this and redirect me to it. thanks in advance.


----------



## kitz (Jun 25, 2012)

sexlinks are a breed of chicken


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

It's called Sex-Link because if you cross specific breeds you get peeps that can be sexed on the first day by their coloring. The most common Red-Sex-Link has red females and yellow males. Instead of having to sex the traditional way, you can just see by the color. But it's only with a few specific breeds that have the link gene.

The resulting peeps are hybrids which carry hybrid vigor and are a production layer and fast growing (that's what they are bred for in the end anyway)


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

adobo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry for my ignorance but *could anybody explain this to me?* I've encountered this term frequently here so I googled it and found a wiki article about it but still don't get it.
> 
> *could anybody explain this in a more lay-mans term?*


Technically a "Sex-Link" is a "Hybrid" not a specific breed.....

A "hybrid" in the world of plant and animal biology (poultry, too) is the cross of two distinctly different breeds.....a MUTT is essentially a "hybrid" by the actual defintion of the word! The best example of "hybrids" today are those high dollar designer MUTTS at the pet stores! LabraDoodles, which are a cross between a Poodle and Labrador Retriever. Anything that is crossbred is essentially a "hydrid".

Now in the world of chickens (both egg and meat) there are "Hybrid" varieties but we don't generally call them breeds. The most common in the egg layer poultry are Golden Comets, Black Stars, Red Stars or other "sex-link" hybrids that are created by crossing two different chicken breeds. In the meat chicken world there is the Cornish Rock or Cornish Cross (CornishX) which is generally a cross between a White Cornish and a White Plymouth Rock to create a fast growing hybrid. The commercial meat chicken industry has gone even deeper by combining multiple crosses to create 4 way "hybrids" but the bottom line is they are NOT a breed they are a cross or "hybrid" in general terms!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

They are hybrids not a true breed but I love them.


----------



## Wrigley (Oct 3, 2012)

I have Both Red and Black Sex-links, they are LAYING MACHINES!! More improtant than that, they are very affectionate, they get jealous when I pick up any of the other girls. One of the Reds, "Sandy", will come over and peck at my boots when she wants me to pick her up. She's a sweetheart.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

And curious. My Honey hen is into everything! No fear!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

And curious. My Honey hen is into everything! No fear! ..........


----------

